# Bildschirm richtig einstellen ?



## Xeal87 (31. Januar 2004)

Hallo. Ich habe das gefühl, dass mein bildschirm von der Helligkeit nicht richtig eingestellt ist. Wie kann ich ihn richtig einstellen, damit alle farben korrekt angezeigt werden ?


----------



## Leugim (31. Januar 2004)

poah das will ich auch wissen....
kann es sein dass Monitore irgendwie "nachdunkeln" das heißt so nach 5 jahren oder so an leuchtkraft und farbechtheit einbüßen
Wie kann man sowas berichtigen?


----------



## da_Dj (31. Januar 2004)

[OffTopic] Nach 5 Jahren würd' ich mir 'n neuen Monitor kaufen ... [/OffTopic] 

Ich glaub es gibt ein Kalibrierungstool, bin mir aber nicht sicher, am besten Farbbuch mit Farbtabelle und das mal mit dem Monitorbild vergleichen, dann siehste ja obs dunkler/heller ist ...


----------



## Leugim (31. Januar 2004)

*hm*

hilft mir jetzt aber auch nicht weiter und Masaker wohl auch nicht, da wir beide eher nach einer eventuell vorhandenen Möglichkeit fragten, genau diese schon eigenständig von uns festgestellte Farbabweichung zu beheben... dennoch danke


----------

